# Looking for some constructive feedback on my website



## NedM (Mar 28, 2015)

Photography By Ned

I recently updated my website to make it more user-friendly.

I was just wondering if you guys would not mind sifting through it and seeing if there is any room for improvement.

I know I don't have a lot of content right now as I just began to start my photography career so bear with me.

What I am mainly looking for is ease of access throughout the site. I have seen a lot of photographers create these really complex websites with fancy javascript and music but I found that to be tedious to potential clients. So I am trying to keep it simple and straight to the point.

Any constructive comments will definitely be appreciated!


----------



## snowbear (Mar 28, 2015)

I only took a quick look but what I saw has a nice, clean layout and it loads quickly; I hope others follow this example.  I might be tempted to change "About" to "Home" on the directory, but that's me.  You have some nice shots, there, as well.


----------



## NedM (Mar 28, 2015)

snowbear said:


> I only took a quick look but what I saw has a nice, clean layout and it loads quickly; I hope others follow this example.  I might be tempted to change "About" to "Home" on the directory, but that's me.  You have some nice shots, there, as well.



Thanks for your feedback!

I figured keeping it clean and simple would make it a lot easier for my clients to navigate my website. 
Hm, I never once thought about that. I always thought a "Home" page was more of a directory/showcase page.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 28, 2015)

I think of "Home" as the landing point, typically "index.html."  You simple chose to land on the "about" page.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 28, 2015)

I like the layout, responsiveness, and general layout; agree with the index/home/about points raised above.  I'm curious about your pricing though; am I to infer that in your one hour portrait package for only $120, I will get 15-20 digital images?????????


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Mar 28, 2015)

Clean, easy to navigate. Simple is better imho


----------



## NedM (Mar 28, 2015)

tirediron said:


> I like the layout, responsiveness, and general layout; agree with the index/home/about points raised above.  I'm curious about your pricing though; am I to infer that in your one hour portrait package for only $120, I will get 15-20 digital images?????????



How do you mean?

For my $120 portrait package, clients will receive a 1 hour session on location and receive 15-20 digital images from that session via email/cd.

Is the wording confusing or am I not explaining my package clear enough?


----------



## snowbear (Mar 28, 2015)

NedM said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > I like the layout, responsiveness, and general layout; agree with the index/home/about points raised above.  I'm curious about your pricing though; am I to infer that in your one hour portrait package for only $120, I will get 15-20 digital images?????????
> ...


I'm guessing he thinks you may be undercharging.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 28, 2015)

snowbear said:


> NedM said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


A whole s**tload!  Are these prices based on actual CODB calculation, or just WAGs?


----------



## NedM (Mar 28, 2015)

tirediron said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > NedM said:
> ...



I have yet to calculate my codb and my prices are based off solely what I believe is a fair price for my photography. I am not a professional but I use my business as another means of income.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 28, 2015)

NedM said:


> ...I have yet to calculate my codb and my prices are based off solely what I believe is a fair price for my photography. I am not a professional but I use my business as another means of income.


You're leaving a LOT of money on the table...  start of the way you mean to continue.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 29, 2015)

You main page is an 'about' page and shouldn't be.
And it sounds like a young person wrapped up in the idea of being a pro.



> I am a lover of visual storytelling, creative ideas, and enjoying the little things in life. Photography is more than just clicking the shutter. It is about capturing genuine moments and being able to tell a story without writing a single word. Each and every one of my shoots is uniquely different and a chance for me to share my passion with others.
> 
> *I love meeting new people and getting to know my clients*. If you are thinking about hiring me as your photographer, you can reach me here. Let's be friends!



You are talking about yourself.
Who cares
Tell the people what will be done for them.


The picture of you looks like an unprofessional snapshot.



Your portrait page has way too many repetitive thumbnails - there needs to be text telling about how you do portraits, 
You have 20 pictures of young girls and one of a guy.
Put a few larger pictures and talk about portraits

engagement page has many pictures of only two couple. Show only the best shots and those not clipped to a square format.
Having only two couples shown, emphasizes a lack of experience - something you want to minimize

Weddings - the same


----------



## Nettles (Mar 29, 2015)

Very crisp, clean presentation and design. I can't comment usefully on what best suits your business model, but I'm guessing it gets the job done really well.

As you get more customers you can be more selective with the shots you share. As you say, you're not there yet. Going by what you've shared, your photography looks more than good enough. Potential customers will be pleased with what they see.

You come across enthusiastic and affable. People like to know who they're dealing with and what that person can deliver and for what price. That's what your site does without any fuss. Good luck with it!

By the way, I like your logo -- nice and simple.


----------



## waday (Mar 29, 2015)

I really like the clean design and easy navigation. I have a few quick comments, hope they are helpful:


On the pricing page, you state $119.99/$199.99 for portraits/couples, but when you click through, the packages start at $120/$200, respectively. Only a cent difference, but costs should be consistent across all pages.
Your contact information should be above your form to fill out. IMO, online forms are restrictive and don't allow people to fully express themselves as they would via phone or email.
Also with contact page, you have hours on your phone? Can't they leave a message? If that's your personal cell, maybe consider a separate "work" cell that you can turn off if you don't want to answer "after hours". Otherwise, let it go to voicemail?
On the FAQ page, I don't like the answer to the clothing. The viewers have to go to a separate page and then read and decide for themselves? Maybe summarize your separate page into a few bullets and then reference the separate page? Also, you should discuss that with them prior to the shoot.


----------



## KmH (Mar 29, 2015)

The web site looks good.
Others have pointed out a variety of issues.

At one point in the FAQ you say "Don't wear all black/white, as this does photograph well." 
The syntax makes it sound like you meant to say "does not photograph well."

All black and all white do photograph well - if the photographer knows how to meter the light and how to use supplemental light to balance a wide dynamic range.


----------



## NedM (Mar 29, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> You main page is an 'about' page and shouldn't be.
> And it sounds like a young person wrapped up in the idea of being a pro.
> 
> 
> ...



Is there something wrong with the idea of being young and aspiring to be a professional one day? I don't think so. I think, 'why not?'

I once heard a photographer tell me that people could care less about what you could do for them. Instead, he told me to sell my business and myself as an experience because that is truly what people want. Sure, this may not be the best route to sell my business, but it's different. And it's been working.

Does it matter whether it's taken professionally or not? I gave my brother my DSLR, which he knew nothing about, and we went to the park for a few hours taking some headshots. Is my brother a professional? No. I loved the picture because everything about was natural. My expression, the lighting.. I want my clients to know who I am rather than have a staged portrait of me sitting in a studio smiling.

As I have stated in the OP, I do not have much content right now. I just started my business so I am in the process of getting more content onto my website.
Thanks for your feedback! I will take it under advisement!


----------



## NedM (Mar 29, 2015)

Nettles said:


> Very crisp, clean presentation and design. I can't comment usefully on what best suits your business model, but I'm guessing it gets the job done really well.
> 
> As you get more customers you can be more selective with the shots you share. As you say, you're not there yet. Going by what you've shared, your photography looks more than good enough. Potential customers will be pleased with what they see.
> 
> ...



I have been a natural salesperson my whole life. I could even say it is a passion for me!
And I do promote myself weekly at a local vendors market with large prints framed along with portfolios!

Thanks, I wish I had more content so I could be more selective but I'd rather content filled pages than nothing at all.
Exactly, I want my clients to come to me because I am person with a personality rather than someone with a professional camera and prices.

I want people to hire me because of the experience I give. Plus having quality work doesn't hurt either!

Thanks, again, I am big fan of modern simplicity!


----------



## NedM (Mar 29, 2015)

waday said:


> I really like the clean design and easy navigation. I have a few quick comments, hope they are helpful:
> 
> 
> On the pricing page, you state $119.99/$199.99 for portraits/couples, but when you click through, the packages start at $120/$200, respectively. Only a cent difference, but costs should be consistent across all pages.
> ...



I will addressing your feedback in order:

1. You are definitely right, consistency is important! I just have not had the chance to update my pricing pages yet. 
2. You are right! I want my clients to be able to see every way they can reach me. I shall definitely consider changing the layout of my contact page.
3. Perhaps I'll remove the 'hours' text entirely. I use my personal cell for my business but I also do not want my clients feeling they are limited as to when they could call me. I could be missing out on potential clients.
4. Hm, good notion there. I always felt my 'what to wear' page was tl'dr material. I'll look into summarizing main details and such. Of course, I always talk to my clients about what to wear before their session date!

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## NedM (Mar 29, 2015)

KmH said:


> The web site looks good.
> Others have pointed out a variety of issues.
> 
> At one point in the FAQ you say "Don't wear all black/white, as this does photograph well."
> ...



This is true and you definitely make a good point. 
I wrote that particular FAQ based off what other photographers were writing about what to wear.

I have never had trouble photographing all black or all white clothing as I know how to meter and such.
I shall definitely consider removing or re-wording that answer!

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 29, 2015)

NedM said:


> Is there something wrong with the idea of being young and aspiring to be a professional one day? I don't think so. I think, 'why not?'
> 
> I once heard a photographer tell me that people could care less about what you could do for them. Instead, he told me to sell my business and myself as an experience because that is truly what people want. Sure, this may not be the best route to sell my business, but it's different. And it's been working.
> 
> ...



You wanted feedback, I gave you what I thought and you want to argue that you're right.
OK
If you don't want to hear what other people think, don't ask.


----------



## NedM (Mar 29, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> NedM said:
> 
> 
> > Is there something wrong with the idea of being young and aspiring to be a professional one day? I don't think so. I think, 'why not?'
> ...



I do apologize, I am not tying to argue. The internet can be cumbersome when it comes to conveying context through a screen.
Your feedback is highly appreciated and I did not mean to undermine it. 


I will be changing my websites homepage and hopefully get a new photo of myself soon.
In the meantime, I am absolutely terrible at writing 'about' pages, but if you have examples you'd like to share. please do!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 29, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> If you don't want to hear what other people think, don't ask.


Maybe it's the way some of the other people say it?


----------

